# Pricing help....



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a chance to bid a small condo complex. 44 units plus the street. The road is straight and 16-20 ft wide. Easily done in 3 passes with a 8' blade.
Each unit has a 40x40 drive( approx) and small walks to doorway 3x20' and the street is a city block x 16' (approx) Snowplow, snowblow walks and salt all. How much would you charge.. per event_____ and seasonal________


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

I must submit by Friday.>>>


----------

